# Synthroid and Hair Loss



## margie (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello!
I am 30 years old, and have had Hypothyroid (Hashimotos) since the age of 23. It has been very uneventful until last year.

In November 2009 my TSH was high so my PCP increased my Synthroid dosage from .137 to .150. My TSH was at 10 (I think this was because I had been mindlessly skipping doses on weekends...stupid).

December 2009 my hair became noticeably falling out. Increased heat sensitivity, night sweats.

End of January 2010 I put myself back onto Synthroid .137. I had been taking that dosage for years and felt great.

My PCP explained my hair loss as "seasonal".

April 2010 I went to a new PCP. My T3 and T4 were high. Synthroid dosage decreased to .125. Positive ANA test. Slight elevation for Sjogren's Syndrome. My PCP and a Rhumatologist both confidently say I do not have lupus and my sjogrens is not high enough to even diagnose. I do have some strange unexplained aches and pains that come and go, especially in my hands/joints.

I had been thinking that the 3 changes in Synthroid doses within 6 months was causing my hair loss, but it does not seem to be getting better, although there are some days it's not as bad as others.

I am desperate. I am constantly worried that "something else is wrong with me", including Lupus. I want to cry all the time and afraid to wake up in the mornings in fear of what the day might bring. Should I consider anti-depressants? Could this all be stress? I can't believe a simple change in my synthroid dosage, 7 months ago, has caused all this!!! Is it possible???

Thank you so much for any words of advice or opinion. I would be greatly appreciative!!!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hair loss could be from another health issue. I would assume you doctor put you through thorough test to eliminate the possibility of another health issue that could be causing your health issues/hair.

If the loss is from thyroid meds., I understand from the mafgs that the hair loss doesn't last long.

However if is from thyroid, it will take some time for hair to heal once you are at your correct and stable thyroid levels. Hair and fingernail are the last to heal and take the longest to heal than the rest of the thyroid symptoms. So hang in there. You didn't become sick over night, likewise your healing won't be over night and may be years.

I didn't have hair loss issues, mine was the opposite. However, my nails are a mess and after thirteen years they seem to get worse. But I can hide my hands. You hair, well, you can wear scarves, hats or wigs, but I know it is still upsetting. You are not alone in this others have gone before you and came out looking like a rose and so will you.

Be patient if you can:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

margie said:


> Hello!
> I am 30 years old, and have had Hypothyroid (Hashimotos) since the age of 23. It has been very uneventful until last year.
> 
> In November 2009 my TSH was high so my PCP increased my Synthroid dosage from .137 to .150. My TSH was at 10 (I think this was because I had been mindlessly skipping doses on weekends...stupid).
> ...


Hi, Margie!! Welcome. I am sorry about your hair and the pain!

That said, "On what do they base the fact that you do not have Lupus?"

Definitive tests are Anti-DNA, C3, C4

It is possible that a change (any change)could "trigger" some unwanted antibodies and autoantibodies.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

As the others have said, there are a myriad of hair loss causes.

Seeing a rheumatologist was an excellent idea. I don't mean to alarm you but those of us with multiple autoimmune diseases often went years without a clear diagnosis. But the GOOD news is that if and when your rheumatologist is fairly certain of a diagnosis s/he will have a whole arsenal of drugs available.

I happen to take MTX for autoimmune arthritis and have been taking it for 17 years. Yes, it's caused my hair to thin out to about half the density, a common side effect of this drug. But I've learned to reframe it and remind myself that it is so much faster to dry my hair now.

Try not to worry about being diagnosed with diseases.

And by the way.....hair loss in the winter time is quite common.


----------

